# How can u tell if ur clones took root?



## dannyboy1012 (Feb 9, 2008)

ok so basically this is my first grow, but i feel like i know most of the stuff i need to know and i have what i feel is an amazing set up and my plants look great, anyways i use soil and im doing a SoG grow, my question is, when i first took clones i just stuck them in plastic cups full of soil into bags and on top of a heating pad for 24 hours, well i started using peat pellets and some of my clones you can see roots growing out, but some i just dont know, is there a way i can tell if my clones have taken root?


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 9, 2008)

pull one out and have a look.
i use plastic clear cups so when i see a root, then i pot on.


----------



## dannyboy1012 (Feb 9, 2008)

yea but newly rooted clones are fragile and i dont wanna fuck up any new roots by pulling them out


----------



## rkm (Feb 9, 2008)

My guess would be when they start growing. That makes sense to me anyways.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 10, 2008)

dannyboy1012 said:


> yea but newly rooted clones are fragile and i dont wanna fuck up any new roots by pulling them out


dont pull them then.
youll no when they have rooted, if they dont die,and start to grow.
user clear plastic cups next time.
so you can see.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 10, 2008)

Upward growth is not a sign of root development in clones. 

So long as you have them in a humid environment, I'd wait 3 weeks, then just put them into veg' and hope for the best.

The best way to clone imo is with rockwool cubes and a propagator. That way you get to see the roots when they come. Takes around 9 days. Here's a link to a step by step cloning method: CLONEds


----------



## Orangeman (Feb 10, 2008)

Well one way I've found to work (since I use rapid rooters) is to just look down the hole a bit, if I see white bumps on anywhere I know something has started. Also when the leaves start yellowing up a bit that usually means there's at least one root growing. But not always though, some cuttings just suck.. I usually add 9 droplets of FloraNova Grow in a cup and then soak my rapid rooters in them so sometimes that causes them not to yellow when roots grow but hey..the best to find out if roots have grown is with patience. Just remember unless your clone is too unhealthy to live, wilts and dies... it'll root .


----------



## Greenthumb Gangsta (Feb 10, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Upward growth is not a sign of root development in clones.
> 
> So long as you have them in a humid environment, I'd wait 3 weeks, then just put them into veg' and hope for the best.
> 
> The best way to clone imo is with rockwool cubes and a propagator. That way you get to see the roots when they come. Takes around 9 days. Here's a link to a step by step cloning method: OpenDNS


I agree. If you wait three weeks and the clone has not died you can be pretty sure it has taken.

Greenthumb


----------



## dannyboy1012 (Feb 10, 2008)

hmmm well i do use clear plastic cups, once i see root growth out of the peat pellets, i just got a bunch of clones i was gonna use for new mothers, and theyve been in there a week, some of them look good and other have leaves that are green but wilting, i just started using these peat pellets instead of just soil, idk its just frustrating not being able to plant my clones even after more than a week, especially when i need to pick out new mothers soon


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 17, 2008)

if they are wilting you need to increase the humidity in the chamber. Ive mastered the cloning process and have a 90% survival rate. most pop visible roots in 14 days. Very simple: 
you need to have your cloning chamber in a seperate room from your other plants, because the humidity is too low in such an environment. i use a small closet and make sure the temp is about 70 in the closet. 
-Get a large styrafoam cooler, as they keep the clones insulated.
-put a raised rack of some kind in the cooler, with some water under the rack...this keeps the humidity high but not too high. make sure your cups dont touch the water. 
-painters plastic goes over the cooler and make sure its a closed system with no air leaks.
-put a floro on top but droop the plastic so it doesnt touch the light. the temp will raise too much otherwise.
-spray the inside to raise the humidity and spay daily for the first 4-7 days keeping the plastic closed.
-i use rockwool (about an inch cubed). Soak them, then squeeze out the water so they get plenty of air.
-clonex works great and you dont have to worry about fungus, as it has an antifungal agent.
- after about a week, you can take a corner of the plastic off so they dont rot or have mold issues. they should not droop at this point, but if they are drooping a couple hours later, replace the plastic and spray them again.
-its no work after these firsrt couple days. just make sure your cubes dont dry out, or are completely soaked. White hairs will bust out, at which point you can put them in dirt or a larger block for hydro. I dont expose them to normal humidity levels for a couple days though. i put them in their larger container and let the roots take hold for a couple days. then they can come out into the veg room.


----------



## Merciless58 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jesus, you guys are like noobs... lol You can tell when the clone roots when:
1. Leaves start to turn light green
2. stem and branches look purple ( means its rooting) when it disappears, then wala!! you hav roots


----------



## gvega187 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks gro pro. I didnt know clonex had an anti-fungal agent. 

dont have 2 be a noob 2 miss that one.


----------



## DemonChild (Aug 3, 2008)

Build yourself an aerocloner. They can be built for under $50 and they rock!
Wanna see if they rooted?
Simply lift one out of the aerocloner and see!

Roots start in 4-7 days and by 2 weeks you have a nice little rootball ready to be transplanted to whatever grow medium you use.

Once you go aero- you won't go back!


----------



## JaggedJames (Aug 3, 2008)

Ive seen a vid, where rockwhool was used, and could be simply turned over to see. They rooted very well in it.


----------

